# Weapons



## Argyll 2347 (22 Dec 2000)

What are all the weapons used by the army from the 1960s until now?  I even want to know strange ones.  Don‘t mention the C7, C9, C6, Browning 9mm, M72, Carl G, FN C1A1, C2A1, M2 .50 cal, remington shotgun, sterling, and PH Model 82.  Also, what is the C5?  I heard it in the book "The Sharp End" and I don‘t know what it is.

thanks

Argyll 2347

Albainn Gu-Brath


----------



## ocknod (22 Dec 2000)

C-5 is a cut down version of the c-7...best look alike is the colt commando!

SECURITAS
OCKNOD


----------



## Andyboy (22 Dec 2000)

The C-5 is a 7.62mm version of the old 30 cal. American army machine gun that you might see in the tv show COMBAT! . Essentially it is the same weapon as the .50 cal except smaller. The C-8 is teh cut down version of the C-7.


----------



## Mud Crawler (27 Dec 2000)

Also, the closest thing to the C8 is the Colt M4a1, essentially its the same thing, just renamed. Colt Commando is even smaller than the M4a1 i believe, if i‘m wrong, pls correct me.


----------



## Argyll 2347 (27 Dec 2000)

thanks alot.


----------



## Shabadoo (29 Dec 2000)

The C5 is a knife as well.


----------

